# Problème tri photos



## superzozi (2 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment trié mes photos et vidéos sur mon mac, passant d'environ 10500 photos à 600. Le problème c'est que je viens de revenir sur mon mac après quelques jours et les 10500 photos sont de retour.

Donc quel est cette douille et comment je peux éviter ce problème avant de refaire ce tri svp j'ai pas la force de refaire ça dans le vide mdr.

Merci !!!


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Juillet 2019)

Décris-nous la méthode que tu as employée.


----------



## superzozi (3 Juillet 2019)

Sur l'application Photos de mon mac, dans la partie Photos de ma photothèque, j'ai sélectionné toutes les photos que je voulais enlever et je les ai supprimées, puis je les ai également supprimées de l'album "supprimé récemment"


----------



## superzozi (3 Juillet 2019)

J'ai refait le tri cet après-midi, et là j'en suis là:


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Juillet 2019)

Avoir autant de photos sur sa bibliothèque active est un peu délirant...
J’archive mes bibliothèques chaque 1er janvier et active donc une bibliothèque neuve. Je vois aussi que Photos est en cours de mise à jour sur ta capture écran; mais vu le nombre, çà va prendre du temps!
Si tu possèdes une sauvegarde (Carbon copy cloner ou Time machine) ,l’archiver sur un DD externe et crées une nouvelle bibliothèque. Tu pourras en appuyant sur ALT au démarrage de Photos y accéder en temps voulu.
Ne pas oublier d’activer la synchronisation iCloud sur la nouvelle mouture Photos.


----------

